
Microsoft – January 2020 Security Updates - Arubis
https://portal.msrc.microsoft.com/en-us/security-guidance/releasenotedetail/2020-Jan
======
Arubis
As anticipated at [https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/01/cryptic-rumblings-
ahead-...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/01/cryptic-rumblings-ahead-of-
first-2020-patch-tuesday/)

